# Cricket+ Football Channels



## Saqibashfaq (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone
I am new to Abu Dhabi, I want all the cricket action plus Spanish and Champions League Football on my tv. I am getting a cable from compound Dish which shows Hotbird, Nilesat and Al Badr etc. Would appreciate any help. 
Put simple is it possible to get EPEHLA and Aljazeera sport in one subscription....


----------

